
Excuse Generator for Data Breaches - rishabhd
http://whythefuckwasibreached.com/
======
TurkishPoptart
Brilliant. Mentioned in [https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/xwe3m4/this-
website-has-s...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/xwe3m4/this-website-has-
solved-cybersecurity)

